
Ask HN: How to build your own reporting tool? - oscarteg
For my thesis I&#x27;m going to build a Proof of Concept of a reporting engine but I don&#x27;t know where to start. I have read about business intelligence tools a bit and that is the direction that I need to search but those all refer to existing tools. What I have in mind is a reporting tools like google analytics based on dimensions and metric to extract aggregated data from the database.<p>Any recommendations on literature about how reporting tools work? Or some talks about it on YouTube?
======
mtmail
Have a look at the author
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralph_Kimball](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralph_Kimball)

~~~
oscarteg
Thank you! I have just bought the book 'The Data Warehouse Toolkit'. This was
just what I was looking for.

~~~
mtmail
That gives you understanding of data modeling, dimensions vs facts and how to
structure database tables (or other data stores). Next read up on ETL system
(how to get data into databases) and Hadoop (aggregating data among
dimensions). At least for Hadoop there should be many online presentations and
youtube videos. Lastly data visualization.

